# Heating Duct Ticking Noise



## mmohanna (Nov 2, 2009)

We recently finished our basement . I am hearing a ticking noise that I can hear from the vents in one of the heating duct every time the heater is on . Since the duct is already housed with the dry wall I can not determine the source or the cause of this noise.

Did anyone experienced such a problem??.. It is very annoying to hear this noise


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

If you know where the pipe is located behind the drywall, drive a screw-driver through the dry wall until it engages the pipe.
Then, give it sharp blow with a hammer. Just enough to dimple the sheet metal.
You may have to do this in a few other locations to get rid of the ticking.
Once the problem is taken care of, fill the holes with drywall compound!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Do you have an electronic air cleaner as part of your furnace?

If yes, try turning that off and see if the ticking noise goes away...


----------



## mmohanna (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you both
No we do not have an electronic air cleaner attached to the furnace

Would it be advisable to switch the furnace to air condition to see if this ticking noise still exists?....I was wondering if the source is due to air forced vibration of the duct metal sheet or an expansion of the joints due to heat ?.. How far apart we should drive the screw driver to dimple the duct sheet metal ?....The duct is approximately 35 feet long ( the width of the house)...Thanks again


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

mmohanna said:


> Thank you both
> No we do not have an electronic air cleaner attached to the furnace
> 
> Would it be advisable to switch the furnace to air condition to see if this ticking noise still exists?....I was wondering if the source is due to air forced vibration of the duct metal sheet or an expansion of the joints due to heat ?.. How far apart we should drive the screw driver to dimple the duct sheet metal ?....The duct is approximately 35 feet long ( the width of the house)...Thanks again


 The idea of hitting it with a blow, is to change the surface tension of the metal and maybe shift the pipe to a slightly different resting place.
Another option would be to cut an opening in the drywall, big enough to put your hand in, then push, pull or wiggle the pipe a bit, to change its position.


----------



## mmohanna (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you. Great ideas
I noticed that even after the heater stops the ticking sound still there & faint away by time. There is a high tick followed by low volume ones and the cycle repeats itself until it stops just before the heater turn back on

I will try your ideas & report back the outcome. I hope this noise stops as it is loud enough to be heard in a bedroom that we just finished in the basement
Thanks


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

mmohanna said:


> Thank you. Great ideas
> I noticed that even after the heater stops the ticking sound still there & faint away by time. There is a high tick followed by low volume ones and the cycle repeats itself until it stops just before the heater turn back on
> 
> I will try your ideas & report back the outcome. I hope this noise stops as it is loud enough to be heard in a bedroom that we just finished in the basement
> Thanks


 This is a common occurence in heating systems, in general. Anything that causes expansion and contraction of metal can cause this!
I've seen furnace guys hit the duct work with a hammer blow, at random places, to stop a problem such as this!


----------

